# Pictures Of A Layout on the OGRR Tour



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Picture of the Shay and Climax parting ways


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The Shay coming out of a mountain and starting on the 30 foot trestle


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Close up of the shay


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Shay coming back up the trestle with a grade at 3.5%


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Shay waiting on the climax to pass before entering across the long steel arched bridge leading into a 14 foot tunnel


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The above picture shows the shay coming down along the side of the river on the left and the water is coming off a 5ft water fall in the back ground


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Another shot of the shay approaching the steel bridge 

Sorry for the poor quality of pictures I can't load any higher quality of photos on the post, it keeps bouncing me off, all ready making images smaller


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

A lower view showing the bottom steel bridge under the top bridge, both bridges are coming out of the 14ft tunnel.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Shay approaching the mountain on the left that has the long tunnels in it, will post pictures of that mountain at later date


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I am new to the TE battery on the shay and that slow down button has almost allowed me to run into the oncoming climax, I am glad they have the stop button/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

8 ft 4 inch tall mountain in the back ground and the pond under the bridge visable in this shot, still some work to be done on the walls of the pond.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Last picture for a while I hope you have enjoyed them, more to come later, 
More people showed up, we had 180 people, we are very happy, considering we had 2" of rain on Saturday, it finally stopped about 3 in the afternoon, what a mess/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 
Dennis


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

VERY COOL!!!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok this is really sweet! Very meticulously done. Beautiful bridgework and rock cliffs! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0> 

Raymond


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

is there any chance, to get a description, how the rocks are made?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I second the motion. I would love to know how he made them there rocks. 

What a great Layout. WOW 

Beautifull bridges. 

Where is this located?


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful , yes , please tell about the creation of this great work .


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

A wonderful looking RR. The rocks are very interesting, they reminded me of some Colorado pics I have seen. The trestles aslo are very impressive - I am sure a lot of effort was put into their construction. It was a pity it rained but 180 souls is a pretty impressive number even so.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Yup i agree, sweet sweet sweet need to know your secret on the rock work... out standing job thanks for the photos... 
Nick...


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

DO YOU HAVE ANY PICTURES OF HOW YOU MADE AND FORMED YOUR MOUNTAINS AND CLIFFS. wE ARE WORKING ON DOING SOME MOUNTAINS AND ROCK FORMATIONS AND CAN USE ALL THE HELP WE CAN GET. WHAT YOU HAVE DONE IS EXCELLANT AND REAL LOOKING. THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR PICTURES IT HELPS TO INSPIRE OTHERS.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Great layout. 
Your scenery is awesome. I would like to know how you did it also. 
I'm starting my layout that is a raised layout. I want to do some scenery something like what you have. 
Thanks 
Rodney


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

For some strange reason it is not letting me post more pictures, i will keep trying. 
I have tryed many different ways in making mountains, I have pictures of one way, and I will keep trying to post them 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I keep trying to post more pictures( But this crazy site won't let me) with some while being constructed, I am not good at taking working pictures I just go to work and when I get done for the evening i think darn I should have taken pictures, Most of my mountains are layed up sand mix, I will either lay up the builders mesh that is used for stucko and artificial rocks. I just drive in the treated stair ballasters into the ground at a angle and add different angles to it and cover with the mesh and start laying up the cement. WARNING it is not easy but I love the effects. My cement will vary from 1-3 inches thick.(after it has been detailed) The mistake that most people make is they try to shape or detail the cement when it is still wet, you wait till it is almost dry. Then it is real easy to get awesome effects. I did a clinic for our local club, and they were blowed away at the outcroppings I do. I will add a real simple form to a spot and pour in the cement wait a couple hours remove the form carfully and maybe let it set a little longer and the start texturing or shaping it when it is still soft enough to peal the concrete and dig out make lines and anything else I want. My favorite tool is a TUCK tool, a tool use to tuck brick joint. 1/4'' wide about 8 inche long, great for shaping the concrete. 
I do all my coloring after the mountain is done. Color can be mixed in. 
The tall spires that you see in some of the pictures is poly extruded styrene or some people call it styrafoam Blocks. I hot wire them to desired shape and spray with a 20 dollar (Harbor Freight) sheet rock sprayer with the vinyl patch cement. 2or 3 coats which will get from 1/8-1/4'' thick. Great effects in a area away from traffic. Good and durable, but not to be walked on or kneeled on. I have mine in the back where you don't need to be on it or lean over to fix something. Mine has endured a tough Missouri winter a aweful ice storm, snow and a hot dry summer, I prefere the cement technique because of the durability. I have tried several different techniques, you can cheap, simple, form a area, pour it let it set awhile. and then carve out the details. 
Hope I can add pictures later 
Dennis


----------



## dartracer (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete,YOUR CAPS LOCK IS ON.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 

Well, I already requested pretty much the same thing as everybody above, over at your 'finished depot' thread. So to continue my tradition today of posting in not-quite appropriate forums, I'd lack to add my vote to more info about your rock wall panels as well! 

Pictures, drawings, mat'ls lists.. _ALL_ would be appreciated! 

BTW, you mention problems posting pix. If you upload your pix up to your first class space (I see you're a member ) you can then link them into your messages. That way, you can get higher rez images of up to 640 pixels across into your messages. There's a FAQ around here somewhere on how to do that. 

Dwight, are you around? Could you give us a pointer to wherever that FAQ is? Thankyew in advance, I hope... 

-Gary the Garden Rail Hobo-


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments I started a new thread of Mountains Bridges And Trestles 
Thanks 
Dennis


----------

